
Show HN: Astroflow – Fast, elegant, structured and pluggable logging for Go - z0mbie42
https://github.com/astroflow/astroflow-go
======
z0mbie42
Hi, author here,

The masterplan of astroflow is to provide an universally (for all languages)
consistant high performance logging library without compromise on the UX.

It's true that the UX of astroflow in go is almost the same as logrus, but
performances are far better (eg: for an event with 10 fields, logrus makes 54
allocs while astroflow 13 and rs/zerolog 6).

Some things are not yet implemented (like async logging), but the goal is to
provide all the features of an advanced logging library (unlike logrus, like
async and sampling) without sacrifices on the UX (unlike uber-go/zap,
log4j...) with a clean API.

